# Any good hamster names?



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

It's been a while since I've had a hamster (my last one passed nearly a year ago) and gonna get one on sunday

Dunno what to call him/her, any suggestions?

I wouldn't mind biscuit names like Oreo or Kipling, just want more ideas:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Buffy, my Buffy was an amazing hammy . Seriously though do you like animal names or people names if that makes sense.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I called mine Curious


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We used to have two dwarfies called Jake & Elwood


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Buffy, my Buffy was an amazing hammy . Seriously though do you like animal names or people names if that makes sense.


Preferably animal names, something quirky and unusual



flufffluff39 said:


> I called mine Curious


Curious George? I like that name, I think it's cute



Dally Banjo said:


> We used to have two dwarfies called Jake & Elwood


Sounds too similar to John and Edward:lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Sounds too similar to John and Edward:lol:


:scared: yes did'nt think of that  they wernt around when we had hammys


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Shortcake
Dodger (as in Jammy Dodgers)
Abernathy
Garibaldi
HobNob


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hobnob :thumbup:


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Borris...


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: yes did'nt think of that  they wernt around when we had hammys


Yep, they were the good ol' days lol



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Shortcake
> Dodger (as in Jammy Dodgers)
> Abernathy
> Garibaldi
> HobNob


HobNob! Why didn't I think of that!?! I have a massive stash in the cupboard:laugh:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Dingle said:


> Borris...


That's not a biscuit, is it???


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had many hamsters.
My fave hamster was called Winston and lived until 3 and a half.
Other names of hamsters we have had.
Monkey and gene.
Moo moo.
Nero. 
jemima (the puddle duck).
Autumn.
White snow.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I have had many hamsters.
> My fave hamster was called Winston and lived until 3 and a half.
> Other names of hamsters we have had.
> Monkey and gene.
> ...


3 1/2? That's an impressive age:thumbup:

Haha, if it's black & white I HAVE to call it Moo Moo :laugh:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

My old ones were cheeky, hannibal, greyie and pepi


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I had an old long haired syrian, years ago, rehomed her when she was already two, she nearly lived to five! She was renamed when I got her, and was called Special Patrol Group.


----------

